

Not MS-DOS... but almost  - dan_sim
http://behindtheclock.timmyontime.com/post/90006799/textual-interface-not-ms-dos-but-almost

======
flamontagne
Yeah, to me the fact that you can write stuff like "Hello, my name is Jerry
and I'm 28 years old. I'd like to create a project. Could you do it for me
Timmy?" is only useful to attract new users. Like you say in your conclusion,
once they lose their fear of having to "learn commands", they become more
comfortable and eventually they will try to use the product in the most
efficient way possible (e.g. by using shortcuts).

------
bitwize
Decades of research has shown that the way to make a computer application
approachable is to make sure that the user can VISUALLY infer possible usage
patterns. It's like having a map in front of you of where you are in the app
and where you might go next. The best way that we know of to do this is with a
GUI. There's a reason why GUIs won, kids.

